# 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS!



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

My one month old doeling has had a goopy eye (just one) on and off since she was born. Temp is normal. Is it true it could be allergies? I will get out there and clean her up again this morning, but it is almost closed. Seems funny that it would be only one eye.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

You can try a little triple anti-biotic (neosporin) in the eye. if that doesn't help you may have to get something special from the vet.....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

Either the neo or Teramyacin. 
Have you put anything in it at all for the goopyness?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

We didn't put any meds directly in her eye, husband has been giving her pen G becuase we had it in the house. I cleaned her up this morning again, and it isn't too goopy anymore, just weepy and closed up a bit. I guess it is improoving.

I guess I was just wondering. If it was just allergies, then it wouldn't be goopy...the drainage would be clear, right? This is the second time in a month that this has come up, and I'm just not sure what to think.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

What color is the the goop? Have you checked if there is a inverted eyelid.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

Yes, if allergies were the problem, she would just have cleary liquid draining from her eyes.
Can you try a warm tea bag and press it to her eye?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*



> We didn't put any meds directly in her eye, husband has been giving her pen G because we had it in the house.


 Did you put PenG drops in the eye? If not... that is what I do ...sometimes ...they will get a cold in the eye... and PenG squirted in the eye.. helps... :wink:

I would also do as recommend ...to check for inverted eye...or something foreign in there...or scratches.....

How long has she been doing this? 
Does she have any ulceration at all in the eye?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

As far as the inverted eyelid. Is this caused by the cold or infection in the eye and the fact that it is puffy? or is an infection caused by the inverted eyelid. I'm sure her eyes were fine previous to this. I cleaned her eye up again this morning, and made sure the upper eye lashes were gently pulled up and out of the eye, and I will check her again when I get home to see if they stay put. If not, what can I do for her? or do I need to bring her to the vet?
poor little one...she is acting normal, but won't open that eye.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

inverted eyelids is something they are born with and the vet needs to do a tiny little surgery of some sort to fix it. If the eyelid is inverted it wont go away on it own. If she has had the goop since birth that is what I would suspect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*



> As far as the inverted eyelid. Is this caused by the cold or infection in the eye and the fact that it is puffy? or is an infection caused by the inverted eyelid. I'm sure her eyes were fine previous to this. I cleaned her eye up again this morning, and made sure the upper eye lashes were gently pulled up and out of the eye, and I will check her again when I get home to see if they stay put. If not, what can I do for her? or do I need to bring her to the vet?
> poor little one...she is acting normal, but won't open that eye.


 No inverted eye isn't caused by cold or infection that is why I was asking how long this has been happening....

If you feel you should take her to the vet ...I would...eye site is precious the vet can put drops in her eye to check for scratches or foreign objects that don't belong there....

Entropion(inverted eye) can be passed on...and should not be retained for breeding.... the eyelid(s) are in inversion, causing irritation and scratching the surface (cornea) of the eye.... causing severe tearing and usually occurs in young animals within the first week to 1-2 weeks of life... most common location is in the lower eyelid. Either one (unilateral entropion) or both (bilateral entropion) eyes may have this condition. If not corrected the inverted eyelids will damage the cornea and cause ulceration, cloudiness of the cornea and sometimes blindness....

When a kid with a inverted eyelid...is born... they seem fine...but within 1 to 2 weeks of age... they may begin to get a watery eye... along with squinting it..... so.. if she just recently started this.... I suspect a cold in the eye or a foreign object such as stinker ect or scratch... so look closely.. even check the 3rd eyelid....Are there any ulcer looking spots ....if so... whatever is causing it is right under it or very near... I recommend putting a couple of drops of PenG in her eye or terrimycin(sp) ointment.... :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

I'm at work right now, and will check her out again as soon I possible...wish I could leave right now...really just want to go check on her. 
Hopefully just a cold. We were really looking forward to breeding her. 
Thanks for all the advice! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

Your welcome... :thumb:

So how long has she been like that?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

I first noticed the goopy eye on the July 18th. That is when we started giving her pen G. The first time was at about a week old, and it cleared up in between. With my husband's help, we got a better look at her eye tonight, and I think the eyelids are ok, but the eye looks bad. If I can get her to the vet tomorrow morning, I will. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

It sounds like she may of gotten something in it or scratched....I hope it isn't pinkeye though... Glad you will be taking her to the vet... :hug: ray:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

Well, the vet didn't tell me much I didn't already know from all of you. My doeling has an eye infection. Her eye is scratched, and possibly the bottom lid inverted. It is quite swollen right now, so hopefully once she is back to normal, the bottom lid will look good. We would be very dissapointed if we couldn't use her for breeding due to an inverted eye lid. 
The vet gave me Atropine Sulfate ointment as a pain reliever and
Neomycin and polmyxin B Sulfates and Bacitracin Zinc ointment for the infection. 
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

Hopefully she heals up for you quickly and the eyelid is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye*

I pray ...that she will be fine and have no inverted eyelid... :hug: ray:

Keep us updated... :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling - Inverted eyelid?*

Since Saturday when we brought her to the vet, I have been putting ointment in her eye 3x a day. She looks so much better, but her bottom eyelid definitely rolled inward causing the eye lash to end up on the inside. (just like the pictures I've seen of an inverted eyelid)  As her eye heals, she shows less and less sign of this being a problem. This afternoon it was only a little bit rolled in. I pulled the eyelashes out, and they stayed put. I'm hoping that her eyelid will improve, and this is only a problem because of all the swelling from her eye being infected...I know this is not likely...but hoping...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid?*

If it stays out.. after you pulled it out... then she should be OK... if not.. she will need it fixed...


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid?Good News!*

After 3 weeks of ointment in her eye for infection as well as pain, and preparing myself and my 8 year old that we may have to sell "his" doeling because we can't breed her because of an inverted eyelid, I had almost given up, and this morning when I went out to feed, her bottom eyelid looked normal...I could see her eye lashes...they were not rolled in!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: Praying tonight that they stay that way. I've become especially attached to her after all of the special attention she has needed...would hate to have to give her up now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

That is great news!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

Thanks for all of the good advice!! :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

What an adorable baby! Glad to hear that she's doing better and I hope her lid stays on the outside


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

Thanks, I thought I should really show you all a picture of her, so you can see why I'm fussing about her so much...so hard not to get attached when they are so darn cute...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

She is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 month old doeling goopy eye-inverted eyelid? GOOD NEWS*

Aww...she is adorable...congrats...now.. she can be in your breeding program...when she is of age of course.... :thumb:  :hi5: :hug:

COngrats........... :clap: :leap:


----------

